# Light Weight Lifting



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I know most of you already have your own personal exercise program that works for you. I just wanted to share that for the past 4 months (or so) I have been doing very light weight lifting every other day for just under 10 minutes. It doesn't sound like much, and in truth, to healthy people it isn't much. But, I can really tell a difference. I started off just working my arms lightly, once I had established that as part of my routine, and could tell it wasn't making me sicker, I added legs. Once I get that to a point where it's easy, I'll add other things. It doesn't make me feel better over all, but it has definitely helped my stamina, and my muscles are starting to get more defined, and toned. I know it's good for my body, and I'm doing just enough to help, but not too much so it puts me in a flare. I don't know if anyone else is interested in light weight lifting, but I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

That's great MrsM. Sounds like you've taken the increase in exercise very sensibly and gently, too. What do you use as weights? Would 400g tins of Italian chopped tomatoes do?







<--- actually, I'm not joking!


----------



## gaeda (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi,I have read a lot of great advice from you, Mrs. M! this was some more! I have fibro & have been doing nautilus for the past year; I take it slow & if I do too much, I pay. However, the results have been really great, I am less tired & feel much stronger. Keep it up!


----------

